# Anxious little model.



## Felix0890 (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes, it's another cat thread!  

Charlie has always loved my camera ever since I got it.  He stands in front of it starring at his reflection on the lens and follows the lens around when I move it.  This makes him the perfect model because unlike my other pets, he doesn't need to be posed or tricked into looking at the camera.  

This morning I woke up and the little bugger was standing under the camera (it was on my tripod) and so I took a few shots of him.

Under the camera.






I faced the camera towards the top of the fireplace and he jumped up there.  He got distracted by my other cat at the last second which led to this pose.  It's one of the few I've been able to get of him not staring at the camera.


----------



## TiaS (Jan 23, 2010)

What a cutie!


----------



## Jankster (Jan 23, 2010)

crisp shots!!


----------

